# Question Pregnant Cat



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

If a cat gives birth around other cats with the other cats hurt the kittens?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Feral toms might. In a program on Discovery about barn cats the producers noted that mother cats often nursed each other kittens. But the toms cannot be trusted. Very rarely would a tame cat hurt the kittens, although it could happen. My male cat helped babysit when I was raising the Siamese kittens. They all made a beautiful family. Of course I kept mother and babies isolated when the kittens were young.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I agree Tom cats can't be trusted because they have been known to kill young kittens for two causes: They kill the kittens in hoping the mother will go into heat so he can father her offspring and sometimes a tom gets frustrated if he smells a female in heat and cannot locate her, if he finds a small kitten he thinks it is a female that is crouching ready to mate, when he bites the scruff of the kitten the kit instantly does not move so the Tom thinks it's ok but the kitten is too small and he gets frustrated and bites the scruff harder which in turn acciedntlly kills the poor kitten.

So your better off keeping any tom cats away and even better get them all neutered and fixed. Some neutered toms make wonderful parents. When my dogs found two 5 week old orphan kittens their mom was killed by car, my cat Teddy took a shine to them and watched over them just like a mother, he cleaned them and even motherly gurred or chirped to them if they wandered too far. He was a great foster papa :wink:


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I am starting to suspect that a cat in the neighborhood is pregnant she comes to my house eats my ferels leftovers and then leaves is there a way I could make a nesting area for it?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You can make a shelter for her or buy one. There are some ideas here for both:

http://indyferal.org/index.php?page=shelters

A large syrofoam container (often used for mailing frozen goods) turned upside down, with an entrance cut out, could be converted to a shelter for her. Of course, you'd have to make sure it is stable and made comfortable. I wish you the best.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks for the tip i am gonna go searching for a bigger box this week. Also how likely is it for a cat to have kittens in my garage? I do have a styrofoam and a cardboard box in there that was used for my feral for winter and I still want to use it for next year so if she does decide to have them in there will the box get real messy? I would really prefer the cat to have them in my yard or at my house somewhere what are the chances of that happening. They should have them at the food source area right?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They''d be much safer in the garage. If you put layers of newspapers at the bottom of the box and an old towel on top, the box will be fine. You can change the newspapers and towel when mother is out. Mother cat cleans up all of their mess (after the birth) and they will not need a litter box until they're eating cat food) She might move them if she thinks they might be in danger, so don't let her see you when you change the papers.

If this is a feral or stray, you'll want to take them to a shelter that neuters and releases ferals and finds homes for the kittens. Mother cat might be tame, in which case, they will try to find her a home too. Otherwise, the feral population will grow.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I havent seen the pregnant cat in a while so I am guessing she found some where else anyway. I made a nesting box for my feral that is pregnant and she did go in it but when I went to put a towel in for her she got out and hasnt gone back in since. will she go back when she is in labor? or start to search still. My 2 other newest ferals are resting in my garage because of the wind, will this make her not choose it now? I am hoping she will have them at my house because she would probably want me around. I do plan on bringing the kittens in to the shelter once they get at age and I am gonna make plans to spay her asap. What are other things I could do incase she doesnt have them in the garage.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Unfortunately, cats often turn down the lovely nesting boxes we make for them. They also move their kittens around. I don't think she'll want to have the kittens around other cats. You could try to find her and the kittens and put them in a dog cage. Or, when she brings them to the food, you could socialize the kittens and keep them for a few weeks, until they are large enough to go to the shelter. It's always sad to separate mother and babies, of course. 

You could also put food near the nest in a humane trap, and that way you won't get scratched up. Put her in a dog cage and get the kittens also. Good luck.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

Would it be ok to trap her inside the garage alone? How would I know when it would be time for her to be put inside the garage or a cage?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You can only estimate by her size. If she suddenly gets very friendly and wants attention, the time is short. Better early than late.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I felt the kittens moving in her belly so I am guessing she will pop anytime this week into next week? I think she might be having a small litter I didnt really feel much moving in other areas just in 1 area and then i think it moved to the other side. I am guessing 1-3 at the most but i could be suprised lol. If she doesnt give birth near my house will she most likely move them to my house after birth?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You just can't predict what they'll do. I'd coax her into the house, and make sure she has them in there.  Fix a nice comfortable box, not too big, in a dimly lighted area that is private. Put the food nearby and the litter box where it will be handy for her. Even if it takes weeks, it's worth it. She and the kittens will be safe.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I think she might be ready to give birth soon. Today she was searching for a nesting area and then when i got home I found her sitting in my garage in the corner hidden in my boat so hopefully she will have them there or the box i put in there also. She sleeping/resting in there. Does this mean she will be in labor soon?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The only ways (that I know of) is if her temperature drops a degree-from 105.5 to 100.5 or to see the mucous plug or contractions. Good luck.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

she came down from the boat to i think go to the bathroom then rested a while ate and went back to her spot. I hope she gives birth soon I feel bad for her carrying all that weight and not being able to do her old routines. I did noticed her back twitching but i dont know if those are considered contractions or not because she was in the yard just laying there. I guess i have to wait till morning to find out if tonight she will have them.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

I am pretty sure she is in labor now! she is panting and i did see some contractions should i prepare water for her?


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

she gave birth a few mins after my last post!  So far i see 4 kittens they seem healthy. Hopefully in the morning I can get the total amount. My one concern is that my other ferals will go in the garage and bug her hopefully she will scare them off. Anything else I should do for her while she is with the kittens?


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

I would let her settle down for the first two days then see about moving the little family into the house. This way the other cats can't bother them.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

*UPDATE*

everything seems to be working out fine. The other cats dont seem to care much. I do have a male he seems to stay away from them which is pretty nice he seems to know not to disturb. She also has been taking breaks coming down to eat and go to the bathroom. I also noticed the male feral not eating when she is around and letting her at the food which he never does.. very odd do some males know not to interupt. I know some may hurt kittens but he doesnt seem to want to go near them which i am happy about. the other female doesnt care either so every should be ok till they start to walk. then i am not sure whats gonna happen lol. 

When am I able to touch the kittens? I dont want to make her move them because I am touching them. Is it best to wait till they open their eyes? She doesnt seem to mind me near them I am happy about that I thought she might try to protect them or somthing because of the info i read on websites.


----------



## flash77x (Jul 10, 2005)

today I noticed she was licking her privates and it looked like blood or some red fluid is that normal for a cat to have that a few days after birth?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

The vet usually comes and checks the new mom to make sure there is no infection after birth. 
Jeanie or Sol should know more about this. We'll wait for them.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

There are two things I'd suggest. First, the kittens may very well get killed if other cats can get in the garage. Second, I have not seen a noticeable bloody discharge several days after birth. There might be a small amount after day 1. I would consult a vet it there's quite a bit. That sounds more like day 1. Although they will keep that area cleaned of the little bit of discharge when it appears.


----------

